
Bill Gates waits in line at odd hours for burgers in Seattle (2019) - anonsivalley652
https://youtu.be/QOroEl3dUKA
======
cable2600
[https://youtu.be/-k-V3ESHcfA](https://youtu.be/-k-V3ESHcfA)

He wants fake meat so we eat plants instead of real meat. He wants the fake
meat to cook and taste like meat. This is to save the planet from climate
change.

Try an Impossible Whopper at Burger King, it is on the 2 for $6 menu now. The
toppings make it taste like a Whopper but if you just eat the meat it tastes
like beans but still enough to pass for a burger.

Tyson quit being a meat company and became a protein company to server fake
meat for chicken substitutes.

------
anonsivalley652
[https://www.ddir.com](https://www.ddir.com)

and

[https://burgermaster.biz](https://burgermaster.biz)

Personally, I'm not on-board with meat ag because of climate change, pandemic
risks and antibiotic resistance that present 3 very real existential threats,
but most people can't help themselves. That's why I predict nothing will be
done until the modern world goes the way of the Hisatsinom. Enjoy that burger!

